# [CRASH] - Gentoo si blocca senza segnali [Risolto :-/]

## berus

Ciao, su un server della ditta per cui lavoro è installata gentoo. E' un server di test ma sono circa due mesi che sopra ci gira un programma php in produzione.. Tutto bene fino all'aggiornamento di giovedì. Dopo l'aggiornamento la macchina, in maniera random, si blocca e non c'è verso di "riprenderla" se non il pulsante on/off. I vari messages non danno nessuna spiegazione e non so quali altri log utilizzare. In questi giorni non ero in sede ma domani tornerò e vorrei riuscire a sistemare la cosa..

Non vorrei che fosse un problema hardware dato che l'agiornamento lo faccio solo dopo aver aggiornato il portatile e testato i programmi in comune.

Quali file posso controllare per questi blocchi improvvisi oltre al messages? 

Posso lanciare qualche programma di test?

E' possibile vedere cosa ho "emergiato" giovedì tramite un emerge -u world?

Grazie!!Last edited by berus on Wed May 04, 2005 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

 *berus wrote:*   

> E' possibile vedere cosa ho "emergiato" giovedì tramite un emerge -u world?
> 
> 

 

prova ad eseguire un emerge info e stampa il tuo 

```
tail -n 500 /var/log/messages
```

 (dopo un chroot con un cd live magari con kernel 2.4)

Con le info che hai dato tu è come dire : la mia auto non parte, ho inserito la chiave ma non si avvia...  :Wink: 

P.S.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

LE FIGURINE PROMINTER DEL PAPA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

STO IMPAZZENDO o è VERO?

----------

## berus

 :Embarassed:  Lo so che praticamente ho postato zero info ma come ho detto non ero in sede e sono stato avvisato che la macchina in questi giorni continuava a bloccarsi. 

Perchè mi parli di  (dopo un chroot con un cd live magari con kernel 2.4) ? La macchina al riavvio funziona bene.. è un consiglio oppure hai capito che non posso utilizzare la macchina?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie

----------

## CarloJekko

Se la macchina si blocca dopo n sec dall'avvio in maniera aleatoria... controlla se lo fà anche con il cd live

Potrebbe essere un prob Hardware

----------

## berus

Capisco.. Sicuramente non è dopo un tot di secondi perchè venerdì l'ho riavviata 4 volte (provavo continui ping, sessioni ssh, richiesto http.. per testare la rete e l'attività della macchina) mentre in questi giorni sarà caduta 4-5 volte in tutto.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

per vedere cosa hai emerso c'è:

```
cat /var/log/emerge.log
```

----------

## berus

Ok, grazie.. domani mi rifaccio vivo!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' possibile vedere cosa ho "emergiato" giovedì tramite un emerge -u world?
> 
> Grazie!!

 

```
*  app-portage/genlop

      Latest version available: 0.30.2

      Latest version installed: 0.30.2

      Size of downloaded files: 18 kB

      Homepage:    http://pollycoke.org/genlop.html

      Description: A nice emerge.log parser

      License:     GPL-2

```

```
root@Thunder x-drum # genlop -l | grep "Apr 20"

     Wed Apr 20 15:09:36 2005 >>> kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.0-r1

     Wed Apr 20 15:21:46 2005 >>> net-mail/freepops-0.0.27-r1

     Wed Apr 20 15:24:13 2005 >>> app-emulation/dosemu-1.2.2-r1
```

----------

## berus

```
root@steanet sysadm # genlop -l | grep "Apr 14"

     Thu Apr 14 09:14:33 2005 >>> net-www/gentoo-webroot-default-0.1

     Thu Apr 14 09:20:09 2005 >>> dev-libs/apr-0.9.6-r2

     Thu Apr 14 09:20:39 2005 >>> app-misc/mime-types-1.0-r1

     Thu Apr 14 09:23:20 2005 >>> dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.6-r1

     Thu Apr 14 09:41:25 2005 >>> net-www/apache-2.0.53

     Thu Apr 14 10:05:31 2005 >>> dev-php/mod_php-5.0.3-r2

     Thu Apr 14 10:45:50 2005 >>> sys-apps/miscfiles-1.4.2

     Thu Apr 14 10:46:49 2005 >>> sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r11

     Thu Apr 14 10:51:17 2005 >>> media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1

     Thu Apr 14 10:52:04 2005 >>> x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1

     Thu Apr 14 13:38:33 2005 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

     Thu Apr 14 13:39:26 2005 >>> x11-terms/root-tail-1.2-r2

     Thu Apr 14 13:46:04 2005 >>> mail-client/mutt-1.5.8-r1

     Thu Apr 14 13:48:16 2005 >>> app-arch/cpio-2.6-r2

     Thu Apr 14 13:48:46 2005 >>> sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r2

     Thu Apr 14 14:07:19 2005 >>> sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r7

     Thu Apr 14 14:22:15 2005 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6

     Thu Apr 14 14:28:57 2005 >>> net-misc/openssh-3.9_p1-r2

     Thu Apr 14 14:29:49 2005 >>> sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.10-r2

     Thu Apr 14 15:49:24 2005 >>> sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1

     Thu Apr 14 15:53:41 2005 >>> sys-devel/libtool-1.5.14

     Thu Apr 14 15:57:36 2005 >>> app-arch/tar-1.15.1

     Thu Apr 14 16:17:42 2005 >>> dev-db/mysql-administrator-1.0.20

     Thu Apr 14 16:19:08 2005 >>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.1.6

     Thu Apr 14 16:25:08 2005 >>> x11-libs/pango-1.8.1

     Thu Apr 14 17:03:50 2005 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.4-r1

     Thu Apr 14 17:07:12 2005 >>> app-admin/gkrellm-2.2.4

     Thu Apr 14 17:09:12 2005 >>> sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11

     Thu Apr 14 17:12:08 2005 >>> net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r4

     Thu Apr 14 17:13:27 2005 >>> net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6

     Thu Apr 14 17:14:54 2005 >>> sys-devel/m4-1.4.2-r1

     Thu Apr 14 17:27:23 2005 >>> sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r5

     Thu Apr 14 17:43:57 2005 >>> gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.8.4-r1

     Thu Apr 14 17:44:40 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.30

     Thu Apr 14 17:49:51 2005 >>> dev-java/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01-r1
```

Mi mancava il -l |grep .... Avrebbe dovuto anche aggiornare firefox ma si è bloccato (per la prima volta). Siete a conoscenza di qualche problema di questi programmi?

----------

## berus

E questi sono i messages..

```
tail -n 500 /var/log/messages |more
```

```
Apr 21 03:12:48 steanet syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Apr 21 07:03:05 steanet syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel: Cannot find map file.

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel: Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r1 (root@steanet) (gcc versi

on 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Mon Aug 30 14:42:

34 CEST 2004

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000020000000 (usable)

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel: 512MB LOWMEM available.

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel: found SMP MP-table at 000fb540

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel: DMI 2.1 present.

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel: ACPI disabled because your bios is from 99 and too old

Apr 21 07:03:06 steanet kernel: You can enable it with acpi=force

[...]
```

```
tail -n 500 /var/log/messages.0 |more
```

```
Apr 20 03:18:40 steanet syslogd 1.4.1: restart.
```

```
tail -n 500 /var/log/messages.1 |more
```

```
[...]Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: ReiserFS: sdb2: journal params: device sdb2, size 8192,

 journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: ReiserFS: sdb2: checking transaction log (sdb2)

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: ReiserFS: sdb2: Using r5 hash to sort names

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 440M

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4USB

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 9, io base 0000ef80

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: 3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

Apr 19 09:32:13 steanet kernel: 0000:00:14.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0xec

00. Vers LK1.1.19

```

 Non viene segnalato niente..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Josuke

non vorrei portare sfortuna...ma a me dava sintomi simili un pc su cui era rotto un banco di ram

----------

## berus

Sarebbe il periodo buono.. ho già cambiato RAM su un portatile e due pc in queste due settimane!!!

Tanto per la cronaca.. ADESSO si è bloccato nuovamente...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## berus

Per adesso ho tolto due banchi di ram.. proverò poi a controllare tutto con memtest86.

Però si blocca sempre con firefox.. almeno quando c'è un emerge in corso..

----------

## X-Drum

purtroppo jouske potrebbe aver ragione: sono sintomi da ram fallata!

ovviamente spero per te che il problema sia altrove....

la ram fallata è una cosa che mi fa andare in bestia.. :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## berus

Ho fatto un po' di prove testando banco per banco.. secondo voi tutti e quettro i banchi possono essere fallati? Si blocca sempre durante la compilazione di firefox.

Altro hardware incriminato?

----------

## X-Drum

tutto è possibile ma:

4 banchi tutti in una volta fallati è un po strano sai!

[Hw tip n°1]

sei sicuro che la frequenza della ram sia stata settata

adeguatamente (vedi Bios Motherbard)?

[/Hw tip n°1]

ed in ogni caso memtest cosa "ha detto"?

----------

## gutter

Hai provato a monitorare la temperatura della CPU?

----------

## berus

Sono in fase di test con memtest86+, ma ci mette una vita!

La macchina ha lavorato bene per circa un anno.. è possibile che siano cambiati i parametri del BIOS?

No, la cpu non l'ho ancora controllata.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, la cpu non l'ho ancora controllata. 

 

A volte il problema sta nel surriscaldamento eccessivo della CPU a causa della polvere che si deposita sul dissipatore e della consequente diminuzione dello scambio termico con l'ambiente.

In poche parole prova a dargli una spolveratina con un pennello  :Wink: 

----------

## berus

Quando finisce il test proverò anche questa strada... Mi rifaccio vivo  :Cool: 

EDIT: ma è possibile che per tutte queste cause non venga registrato assolutamente niente?

----------

## CarloJekko

Secondo me gutter c'ha azzecato (spero di non portare seccia  :Confused:  )

----------

## gutter

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ma è possibile che per tutte queste cause non venga registrato assolutamente niente?

 

Si normalissimo dato che se la cpu ad esempio raggiunge una temperatura critica viene spento tutto via hw senza che l'os ne sappia niente.

----------

## berus

Se ha bisogno solo di una "spolverata"..

Non ho ricevuto errori da memtest86+ .. non so se  :Laughing:  o  :Crying or Very sad: 

Se volessi controllare la temperatura della cpu devo installare lm_sensor, i2c &C.?? Perchè so già che non funzionano su questa macchina!

----------

## gutter

 *berus wrote:*   

> Se ha bisogno solo di una "spolverata"..
> 
> Non ho ricevuto errori da memtest86+ .. non so se  o 
> 
> 

 

Io sarei contento  :Laughing: 

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se volessi controllare la temperatura della cpu devo installare lm_sensor, i2c &C.?? Perchè so già che non funzionano su questa macchina!

 

Si, come mai non funziona non è supportato il chip?

----------

## berus

Già, la macchina è un assemblato/non assemblato che hanno comprato per progettare con sistemi CAD.. hanno speso un sacco di soldi è le prestazione sono davvero pietose. Per non buttarla ho pensato di installare Gentoo e fare il serverino.. Solo che dalla scheda video, al controller raid è tutto un problema.

Comunque credo proprio sia proprio il caldo o la ram. A parte i blocchi in piena inattività (magari dopo un giorno, o 6-7 ore) il sistema si impalla con la compilazione di firefox che sicuramente non è leggera.Last edited by berus on Thu Apr 21, 2005 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

Hai detto che "la scheda grafica é un problema", di che scheda parliamo? Che driver usi? La macchina era in X?

Inizia a fare prove eliminando i servizi non utili. (...e X é inutile su un serverino  :Razz:  )

----------

## berus

Giusto.. La scheda adesso è una vecchia Mistique. Il problema della scheda esiste sia su win che su linux. Comunque era "risolto". 

Da venerdì tutti i test li sto effettuando senza X. Accedo da remoto via ssh e faccio le prove. Che X sia inutile è vero  :Rolling Eyes:  anche firefox lo è però all'inizio doveva servire per altro ed avevo installato anche l'ambiente. 

A proposito di servizi (ma non credo siano questi i problemi).. Ad ogni emerge ed a ogni riavvio mi ritrovo con un bel

```
 *  Cannot add provide 'authdaemond', as a service with the same name exists!
```

ma tramite rc-update show ottengo

```
             apache2 |      default                  

         authdaemond |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clamd |      default                  

               clock | boot                          

            coldplug | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

     courier-authlib |                               

       courier-imapd |                               

   courier-imapd-ssl |      default                  

       courier-pop3d |                               

   courier-pop3d-ssl |      default                  

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

               dcron |      default                  

          domainname |                               

              esound |                               

                famd |                               

           fetchmail |      default                  

            gkrellmd |                               

                 gpm |                               

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

             portmap |                               

             postfix |                               

             pwcheck |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

               samba |      default                  

           saslauthd |                               

              serial | boot                          

               spamd |      default                  

              splash |      default                  

               squid |      default                  

                sshd |      default                  

              svscan |                               

            sysklogd |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |                               

                 xfs |      default                  

              xinetd |      default                  

              xprint |           
```

ed anche se elimino authdaemond dall'rc ottengo sempre lo stesso errore. Inoltre ad ogni boot subito dopo lo "Starting X Font Server" mi trovo un bel

```
start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/X11R6/bin/xfs: No such file or directory
```

 .. Per questo posso togliere xfs dall'rc ma poi? Ma forse è OT.

Ripeto.. la macchina con tutti i suoi difetti funzionava bene da circa un anno..

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

> e non posso eliminare authdaemond. Inoltre ad ogni boot subito dopo lo "Starting X Font Server" mi trovo un bel
> 
> ```
> start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/X11R6/bin/xfs: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

"non posso eliminare" perché?

Comunque non penso che c'entro con il tuo problema... usi il framebuffer? (se si disattiva anche quello...)

----------

## berus

L'ho scritto quando non riuscivo ancora ad elimiarlo.. adesso ci sono riuscito.

Per authdaemond aprirò un altro thread.

Ho un po' di confusione in testa.. il framebuffer posso eliminarlo direttamente dalle direttive di lilo, giusto?

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

> Ho un po' di confusione in testa.. il framebuffer posso eliminarlo direttamente dalle direttive di lilo, giusto?

 

Si, dovrebbe essere sufficiente eliminare il pezzo "vga=XXX"

----------

## berus

Perfetto, fatto e.... si è appena bloccato dopo 27 minuti di up!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!

----------

## knefas

Domanda scema  :Embarassed:  ma non è che hai qualcosa in cron che ti parte ogni tanto e fa casini?

----------

## cloc3

 *berus wrote:*   

> E questi sono i messages..
> 
> ```
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Anche a me, questo particolare fa pensare alle cose dette da gutter. Se la macchina scalda e gli acpi sono bloccati, c'è il rischio serio che tu non ti possa accorgere di nulla. Usa molta prudenza durante le compilazioni, e informati su come recuperare gli acpi.

Domanda da nubbio: è possibile che, in questi casi, sia raccomandabile l'uso di un kernel vecchio? Oppure, qual è il modo giusto di utilizzare l'opzione del nuovo kernel:

```

 (0)   Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year  

```

 :Question: 

----------

## berus

Non credo siano le operazioni di cron perchè non ne ho mai inserite.. comunque domani controllo. 

Per quanto riguarda ACPI ed il surriscaldamento.. Ha passato indenne l'estate tra mille compilazioni e proprio adesso deve andare in calore????

Avessi del tempo a disposizione toglierei tutto e reinstallerei.. iniziano ad esserci troppe cose che non vanno!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## berus

Buongiorno a tutti, 

i problemi potrebbero di pendere da questo (torniamo sulla ram)?

```
top - 07:45:31 up 22 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.02, 0.26, 0.33

Tasks:  73 total,   1 running,  72 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  0.3% us,  0.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.3% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    514080k total,   511068k used,     3012k free,   197676k buffers

Swap:  1001464k total,        0k used,  1001464k free,    18480k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND           

 7953 sysadm    16   0  1964 1056 1752 R  0.7  0.2   0:03.22 top                

    1 root      16   0  1380  504 1232 S  0.0  0.1   0:02.10 init               

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0        

    3 root       5 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 events/0           

    4 root      11 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 khelper            

    5 root       5 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 kblockd/0          

   27 root       6 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.71 vesafb             

   30 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kapmd              

   32 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush            

   [...]
```

Non ho nemmeno effettuato il login, sono connesso via ssh e la RAM è full..

----------

## gutter

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ho nemmeno effettuato il login, sono connesso via ssh e la RAM è full..

 

Non vedo nulla di strano  :Wink: 

Linux gestisce la RAM in modo diverso rispetto "all'altro" os.

----------

## berus

Non ci pensavo neanche all'altro ma ad esempio sul portatile (Gentoo) con diverse applicazioni aperte sono al 47%.. nel caso del server si parla del 99%  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Questo è il mio server di casa:

```
top - 09:48:29 up  1:03,  2 users,  load average: 0.28, 0.37, 0.48

Tasks:  75 total,   1 running,  74 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  1.3% us,  0.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 98.3% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    507392k total,   499920k used,     7472k free,    70228k buffers

Swap:  1012052k total,      668k used,  1011384k free,   157956k cached

```

----------

## berus

Uffi.. speravo fosse un problema!!! Adesso dove vado a sbattere la testa? La spolverata per adesso l'ho data.. aspetto il prossimo crash.

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

> Uffi.. speravo fosse un problema!!! Adesso dove vado a sbattere la testa? La spolverata per adesso l'ho data.. aspetto il prossimo crash.

 

Devi andare per esclusione.

Se non é un problema HW può solo essere software. Elimina tutto l'eliminabile, poi, progressivamente, elimina anche l'indispensabile, fino a che trovi il malato....

----------

## berus

Proviamo così.. iniziamo con il courier-authlib-0.55 ...  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *berus wrote:*   

> Proviamo così.. iniziamo con il courier-authlib-0.55 ... 

 

Ricorda che per "elimina" non intendevo fisicamente... limitati a fermare i servizi  :Razz: 

BTW quale kernel sta andando sulla macchina? E quando lo hai compilato?

----------

## berus

Si, si.. pensavo di stoppare il servizio e lanciare la compilazione di firefox (altrimenti non saprei come provare). Non si è più bloccata da stamattina... ma di sicuro non si è risolto da solo  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
sysadm@steanet /var/log $ uname -a

Linux steanet 2.6.8-gentoo-r1 #1 Mon Aug 30 14:42:34 CEST 2004 i686 Pentium III (Katmai) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## berus

Cavoli, il servizio è già down. E non l'ho modificato adesso.

```
    courier-authlib |                               

       courier-imapd |                               

   courier-imapd-ssl |      default                  

       courier-pop3d |                               

   courier-pop3d-ssl |      default
```

Adesso li rimuovo tutti.

[EDIT] Di questo magari ne parliamo di la...[/EDIT]

----------

## berus

Niente da fare anche risolvendo il problema dell'authdaemond la macchina questa notte si è bloccata. Fino alle 23.30 funzionava poi.. non so. Ho già eliminato X e i programmi grafici. Martedì controllerò nuovamente i cron visto che adesso non posso più collegarmi.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## berus

Sempre peggio.. Quale USE di php richiede xorg? Togliendo X Apache2 non parte più perchè il modulo di php richiede libX11.so.6.

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-php/mod_php-5.0.3-r2  -adabas +apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzlib -calendar -cdb -cpdflib +crypt -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 +dba -dbase -dbm -dbmaker -dbx -debug -dio -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif +fam -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -frontbase +ftp +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp -hyperwave-api -iconv +imap -informix -ingres -inifile -iodbc +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit -mhash -mime +ming -mnogosearch -msession -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses -nis +nls -oci8 +odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos -pcntl -pcre -pfpro +png -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb -sasl +session -sharedext -sharedmem +simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid +spell -spl +sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy +tiff -tokenizer +truetype -wddx +xml2 -xmlrpc +xpm +xsl +zlib 0 kB
```

Per ricompilare php senza X? Solo per il server web lo compilerei anche X ma come con Firefox la macchina si blocca!!! Aiuto.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit: per adesso mi sono aggiustato copiando i 3 file richiesti dalla libreria..

----------

## berus

Ho nuovamente fatto il giro di diversi file di log, ma niente. Quando la macchina si blocca non viene registrato niente e subito sopo iniziano i log del restart dei vari processi.. 

```
Apr 21 14:28:23 steanet kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 21 14:28:23 steanet kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 21 14:28:23 steanet kernel: 3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

Apr 21 14:28:23 steanet kernel: 0000:00:14.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0xec00. Vers LK1.1.19

Apr 22 07:23:54 steanet syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel: Cannot find map file.

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel: Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r1 (root@steanet) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Mon Aug 30 14:42:34 CEST 2004

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000020000000 (usable)

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Apr 22 07:23:55 steanet kernel: 512MB LOWMEM available.

```

Questo è un /var/log/messages durante un blocco. Notare che nel pomeriggiodel 21/04 funzionava tutto, non so a che ora si sia bloccata.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma questi possono c'entrare?

```
::::::::::::::

mail.warn

::::::::::::::

Apr 26 07:35:47 steanet dccproc[7903]: DCC servers dcc1.dcc-servers.net dcc2.dcc-servers.net dcc3.dcc-servers.net ... at 142.27.70.214 194.109.153.82 208.201.

Apr 26 07:50:44 steanet dccproc[7905]: DCC servers dcc1.dcc-servers.net dcc2.dcc-servers.net dcc3.dcc-servers.net ... at 142.27.70.214 194.109.153.82 208.201.

::::::::::::::

mail.err

::::::::::::::

Apr 26 07:35:47 steanet dccproc[7903]: DCC servers dcc1.dcc-servers.net dcc2.dcc-servers.net dcc3.dcc-servers.net ... at 142.27.70.214 194.109.153.82 208.201.

Apr 26 07:50:44 steanet dccproc[7905]: DCC servers dcc1.dcc-servers.net dcc2.dcc-servers.net dcc3.dcc-servers.net ... at 142.27.70.214 194.109.153.82 208.201.

```

----------

## berus

Solo per la cronaca..

Ho smontato l'intera macchina, l'odio per quell'hw era troppo forte...

Ho montato dischi e processore (l'unica cosa bella era la possibilità del doppio processore) sull'altra macchina identica con WinXP.. questa notte si è piantata anche questa. Via il processore.. sono rimasti solo i dischi.. per adesso sembra funzionare.

Per chi volesse partecipare ai funerali..  :Rolling Eyes: 

p.s.: Gentoo come previsto NON era il problema!  :Wink: 

----------

